# Big pile in Portland on eBay



## imfastareyou (Sep 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adc7db668

looks like a good mix of frames.  got to be a gem or 2 in there?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow that's a lot of ladies frames.  http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/dirty_worm666/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 19, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow that's a lot of ladies frames.  http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/dirty_worm666/library/?sort=3&page=1



Marko having a yard sale?


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2014)

Too neat for Dave's place.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah right, If it were Dave's place he would have found the time to clean and inventory them all.  They would all be hanging in an easily accessible fashion and all the little bits that came off them would be in a tidy labeled egg carton storage system.


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 21, 2014)

*funny*

Heelarious.  Keep scrolling...It would appear right after all of the bike pics in his link...the marijuana documentary begins. lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 21, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> Heelarious.  Keep scrolling...It would appear right after all of the bike pics in his link...the marijuana documentary begins. lol




Public access to those photos too.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 21, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> Heelarious.  Keep scrolling...It would appear right after all of the bike pics in his link...the marijuana documentary begins. lol




Lol, I messaged him the other day on eBay to ask if the weed was included with the sale.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 21, 2014)

What's the price of scrap per ton these days anyway???

This whole thread has gone up in smoke!  PEACE BROTHERS~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~F-a-a-a- r-r-r---o-o-o---u-u-u---t-t-t-----maaaaannnnn


----------

